# GTR photo shoot with my wifey



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

more to come as the photographer picks through them all for the best ones


----------



## beeeeence (Jul 23, 2010)

haha nice car! although its barely seen in most pictures 
looks like you've kept it super clean!


________________________
Headlights and Tail Lights


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

beeeeence said:


> haha nice car! although its barely seen in most pictures
> looks like you've kept it super clean!


thanks... its my dream car and even though i drive it quite a bit i take very good care of it...


----------



## beeeeence (Jul 23, 2010)

Shadao said:


> thanks... its my dream car and even though i drive it quite a bit i take very good care of it...


at least you got your dream car =/
i was so close to getting mine till my parents said no haha.
and i'm in no position to buy one on my own yet.



_________
Headlights


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

before you buy your dream car, make sure you have a house with a garage... and make sure you can pay for it without taking any loans... dream cars are never cheap



beeeeence said:


> at least you got your dream car =/
> i was so close to getting mine till my parents said no haha.
> and i'm in no position to buy one on my own yet.
> 
> ...


----------

